

We launched our IaaS business in Europe today - what do you think? - vilpponen
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/03/upcloud-bursts-out-of-finland-for-european-launch-with-u-s-in-sights-for-this-year/

======
vilpponen
I'm the guy interviewed in the article. Would love to learn more what you guys
value in cloud infra solutions. We're still a small, growing startup and all
feedback is extremely valuable.

We believe in providing extreme redundancy, with enterprise grade hardware
bundled with constantly high performing resources at internationally
competitive prices.

~~~
richardkmichael
1/ Why do you have different rates for Helsinki and London? I appreciate those
datacenters might cost you different amounts, but as a customer, this
complicates my purchase. Are you attempting to push people toward London?

2/ I noticed something about 'Availability Zones'.. but now I can't find it
again. Do I need to setup servers in different zones, or do you handle it
transparently? Hint: I want you to handle this for me. To me, engineering this
is still a major drawback to AWS.

I like the private VPN, especially that it's multisite. Nice work.

~~~
vilpponen
Hey, thanks for the questions!

1) Many different providers have different pricing for their different
availability zones. On our part this is partly due, because we want to offer
competitive pricing out of London (but also because there are different costs
involved per zone). But thank you for the comment regarding the unified
pricing, we'll add a tick to that in our roadmap :)

2) When setting up servers in Helsinki, for example, you can clone the server
to London with just a few clicks. This automatically sets up the same server
in London based on its status it was copied from in Helsinki.

We believe this is currently as far as we want to go with the automation
(meaning that our clients choose where they want to clone the servers to) as
it would not make sense for us to clone servers without customers' consent to
other availability zones.

Let me know how you feel about the above mentioned setup!

Thanks again for your feedback, greatly appreciated!

------
dnlc
Finnish startups killing it as usual :)

~~~
vilpponen
Thank you :) Would love to hear your feedback on us as well.

